
OpenAI Gym: Toolkit for developing, comparing reinforcement learning algorithms - netinstructions
https://gym.openai.com/
======
jlas
Other tools for developing / comparing RL algorithms:

* Burlap (from Brown-UMBC) [https://github.com/jmacglashan/burlap](https://github.com/jmacglashan/burlap)

* RL Glue [http://glue.rl-community.org/wiki/Main_Page](http://glue.rl-community.org/wiki/Main_Page)

Also looks like some of the challenges come from ALE:
[https://github.com/mgbellemare/Arcade-Learning-
Environment](https://github.com/mgbellemare/Arcade-Learning-Environment)

~~~
nrmn
PLE as well! [https://github.com/ntasfi/PyGame-Learning-
Environment](https://github.com/ntasfi/PyGame-Learning-Environment)

(disclaimer I'm the author)

------
wrsh07
I don't know why it took me this long to realize, but this could be a sort of
new-age journal. Published research [on github], reviewed by peers, and
reproduced by others. \-- gdb@ was that in your mind as you built this?

I _really_ hope they gain traction.

~~~
kordless
And then hook up cryptocurrency payments so the AI can pay for upgrades.

------
Matt3o12_
Can someone with knowledge in AI explain to me what this framework does
compared to others (mainly OS but also proprietary) and if it provides any
advances in the field?

~~~
wrsh07
It looks like this system allows easy comparison of reinforcement learning
techniques [those techniques can be implemented using any major ML framework].

So it isn't a competitor to Tensorflow, it sort of allows you to measure
techniques built using Tensorflow [or Theano etc]. And the metrics are "how
general is this technique?" "how effective is this technique?"

Essentially, lots of research says "this technique is effective at this
problem," but there is often no way to compare it to other leading techniques
in the field. This playground sort of puts everyone on the same playing field.

[and since it's open, it seems you can add your own environments. Like if you
want to build a Chess AI using reinforcement learning, you can add a chess
environment to this playground]

------
wrsh07
How often will environment versions change? Does a more sophisticated
versioning scheme make sense? [like Semantic Versioning?]

I don't really know what it means to have a backward compatible change in an
environment, but you know.

------
joshmarlow
Awesome. I can't wait to play with this. I had actually been doing a side
project with the same idea (though of course much simpler!). I just got a lot
more free time :)

------
ericjang
This is really cool - kind of like Kaggle for RL algorithms!

~~~
benhamner
Agree! Down the road, Kaggle will be the Kaggle for RL algorithms ;) This
provides a really cool open source environment to build on

------
nxzero
Leaderboards might help grow the community.

~~~
paulsutter
From the link:

> we've opted not to create traditional leaderboards. What matters for
> research isn't your score (it's possible to overfit or hand-craft solutions
> to particular tasks), but instead the generality of your technique.

(comment copied from MetaMetaApplyHN, seen with showdead)

~~~
detaro
If you go to the permalink of a dead comment, you should see a "vouch" link
that should make the comment visible. (I did it now for MetaMetaApplyHNs
comment)

------
patapizza
Awesome. I love these open initiatives to tackle big problems all together
(like the bAbI tasks for NLU).

------
phodo
Excellent - thank you.

